# All of Bach Project: free release of all of Bach's works in new renditions



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello all,

This is something I wanted to share with you: the Dutch Bach Association (Nederlandse Bach Vereniging) has started an amazing project. All of Bach's works will be recorded and published for free (with video) in the coming years. Check http://allofbach.com/en/

I hope you will enjoy this!


----------

